# 4GB RAM showing only 2.75



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 26, 2011)

i Have Just bought a new System, {check my siggy}.
i Have installed Win 7.
i Have 4gb RAM but its only showing 2.75 GB dont know y ??
Can anybody PlS. gimme solution & my PC is also SLOW, not that much fast as it should be with the kind of proccy i have.




*i54.tinypic.com/dsf0l.jpg


*i53.tinypic.com/rj1iq8.jpg

PlS. gimme a solution


----------



## asingh (Jan 26, 2011)

You would need a 64BIT OS variant.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 26, 2011)

how much ram you have  shared for graphics (IGP), check  the dedicated graphics memory and let us know 
@asingh   even  32 bit  will show 3.25 G.B not 2.75 G.B.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 26, 2011)

^^ Nope. If using a 32 bit OS with an IGP using 512 MB Graphics memory it will show 2.75 GB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

put a entry level graphics card.. You should get 3.25 GB RAM..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 26, 2011)

why is it not like this: 3.25Gb for ram + 512Mb as shared graphics memory?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 26, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> ^^ Nope. If using a 32 bit OS with an IGP using 512 MB Graphics memory it will show 2.75 GB.



well i have a dual boot  win 7 x64 and win 7 x86 in my  x86 (shared 512 M.Bfor IGP ) it still showing me  3.25 G.B ram.

@ Op reset your bios setting to default and then check .


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 26, 2011)

Prakash29617 said:


> well i have a dual boot  win 7 x64 and win 7 x86 in my  x86 (shared 512 M.Bfor IGP ) it still showing me  3.25 G.B ram.
> 
> @ Op reset your bios setting to default and then check .




0k so is there anyway to change that default memory of iGP


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2011)

-=[DDS]=-;1326642 said:
			
		

> 0k so is there anyway to change that default memory of iGP



yes. you can change in in BIOS. just refer your mobo manual. And I don't think 2.75GB of RAM is causing slowness. What exactly do you mean by slowness?


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 26, 2011)

desiibond said:


> yes. you can change in in BIOS. just refer your mobo manual. And I don't think 2.75GB of RAM is causing slowness. What exactly do you mean by slowness?



Like apps opening slowly & taking time.
& sometimes getting struck for few secs.

i Dint expected all this things to happen


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2011)

-=[DDS]=-;1326659 said:
			
		

> Like apps opening slowly & taking time.
> & sometimes getting struck for few secs.
> 
> i Dint expected all this things to happen



If it's fresh OS, I don't think it is due to RAM. Are you using authentic version of windows? Because a fresh install of win7 runs very well on my laptop that is powered by a core2duo T7300 and 2GB of DDR2 RAM. and the experience index shows 4.1. 

1. Find updates for drivers. 
2. Looks for a rogue processes eating up resources
3. update ATI catalyst suite.


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 27, 2011)

desiibond said:


> If it's fresh OS, I don't think it is due to RAM. Are you using authentic version of windows? Because a fresh install of win7 runs very well on my laptop that is powered by a core2duo T7300 and 2GB of DDR2 RAM. and the experience index shows 4.1.
> 
> 1. Find updates for drivers.
> 2. Looks for a rogue processes eating up resources
> 3. update ATI catalyst suite.



iTs a Fresh Update.
& i Also feel that its due to poor performance of OS, its a Cracked copy.
i Need a good one.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2011)

Not every mobos bios is equally made - some mobos ( even without built in IGP ) with discrete gfx crad will show you only 2.75GB of ram as usable and some other may show you 3.25GB on cosumer grade 32 bit OS.

Some mobo bios has a option called memory hole remapping ( or something like that ) and if you enable it you may get get 3.25GB as usable.

Only way to use 4GB and more Ram properly is to use a 64 bit OS.

@ *OP* - Just get win 7 home premium x64 bit edition - it's cheaper than ultimate version and comes with most of the important features.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

Totally agree with topgear. Atleast get Win7 HP OEM version costs less than 4k if I am right. Only problem being that you cannot upgrade this to next version and you can't transfer it to a new PC. If I am right, MS is not selling x86 and x64 as different copies. You pay for Home Premium and you get both x86 and x64 OS install DVDs.


----------



## -=[DDS]=- (Jan 28, 2011)

Can anyone PlS. tell me difference between 64-bit & 32-bit ???
i Know that in 32-bit the data bus is of 32-bit & in 64-bit the data bus is of 64-bit, so which supports m0re data then 32-bit & is much faster.

Any other difference ??

i'VE heard from people that 64-bit has lots disadvantages ass it doesnt have proper application support ??
Many apps doesnt run on 64-bit, is this true ????


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 28, 2011)

-=[DDS]=-;1326886 said:
			
		

> Can anyone PlS. tell me difference between 64-bit & 32-bit ???
> i Know that in 32-bit the data bus is of 32-bit & in 64-bit the data bus is of 64-bit, so which supports m0re data then 32-bit & is much faster.
> 
> Any other difference ??
> ...



win 7 64 bit support all 32 bit application , only problem is IF u have old hardware which might lack driver 64 bit driver


32vs64

*windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-vista/32-bit-and-64-bit-Windows-frequently-asked-questions

*support.microsoft.com/kb/294418


----------

